# Edge Protectors



## Pabloz (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey all,
I was just wondering if anyone out there knows where to get disposable edge protectors in volume. Needed for sharpening service when returning the knive to owner.

THANK YOU,
PZ


----------



## Bishopmaker (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmm wonder if some cheap flexible tubing would work. The stuff like at home depot in the sink area. Im pretty sure you could pick up some 1/2' or somethign fairly cheap.


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 11, 2012)

I like that clear tubing as well. 
-M


----------



## tk59 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just use a piece of cardboard folded in half and taped onto the blade.


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2012)

Pabloz, a while ago I made a few dozen for a knife maker in my area out of thin Kydex. It doesn't take dong, its easy and if you have a good source, its inexpensive if you have the time to spend on it.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 11, 2012)

Bishopmaker & Michael,

I'll give it a try. That could also be reusable.

Tinh,
THANKS.....thats sort of what I'm doing now but when doing 40-50 blades a day that extra couple of minutes to cut, fold & tape takes it's toll. I was hoping to find some pre-folded or even better some sleeves that were pre-made so I have to do is cut it and tape. I also use the foam core mount board that I get as scrap from framing shops. I'm just trying to find something FASTER.
PZ


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 11, 2012)

You might check an office supply house.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> ...40-50 blades a day that extra couple of minutes to cut, fold & tape takes it's toll...


Holy crap! Yeah. I wouldn't want to have to cut that may out either.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 11, 2012)

How about something like this?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J05HFY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## tk59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J05HFY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I would guess they wiggle too much based on the sheet capacity but who knows. I think I'd also want them to clamp on the blade higher.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 11, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J05HFY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I got something like this from a local saw blade sharpening guy and they work great for flat blades but anything w/a "belly" the tip sticks out.


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 11, 2012)

I get the Dexter Edge Guards, they are like Kydex and lined with a thin material kinda like felt. All sizes from 4" to 12", some 1" wide, others 2" wide. They are like $2 or $3 each. Call up Dexter and see what they can do in bulk orders.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 11, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> I get the Dexter Edge Guards, they are like Kydex and lined with a thin material kinda like felt. All sizes from 4" to 12", some 1" wide, others 2" wide. They are like $2 or $3 each. Call up Dexter and see what they can do in bulk orders.



http://schweppeinc.com/products/kitchen-essentials/cutlery?f_set=964


Taz,

You from the "Chama 575"???

Found these. I'm guessing they are the ones you are talking about. They look like they would be great for the repeaters (pro users).....if they would remember to bring them...not so much for the one timers. I'll call Dexter/Russell tomorrow. I'd still like something that is that simple and easy to put over the edge just 1/10 the cost.

Have any of y'all ever gotten that hard waxy stuff on your knife some guys dip the blade in after a sharpen??? If so what do you think about it.


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 11, 2012)

Whats Chama 575??? Taz is one of my nicknames since I was a hammer thrower in High School and College and spun stupidly fast. The 575 is from when I threw 57'5" at Nationals in HS and took 12th in the country 

Yup, those are the Dexters! They work really well, too. What about a couple layers of blue painters tape? Or tape a section of a manilla folder folded over the edge. When I buy blanks, they are usually just in thin sleeves of manilla folder type material stapled with one end and the edge stapled shut, seems to work OK!


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 11, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> Whats Chama 575??? Taz is one of my nicknames since I was a hammer thrower in High School and College and spun stupidly fast. The 575 is from when I threw 57'5" at Nationals in HS and took 12th in the country
> 
> Yup, those are the Dexters! They work really well, too. What about a couple layers of blue painters tape? Or tape a section of a manilla folder folded over the edge. When I buy blanks, they are usually just in thin sleeves of manilla folder type material stapled with one end and the edge stapled shut, seems to work OK!



The "homies" here in NM are either 505 or 575 because of the area code.....

GEEZ 57'5"...you must be one big dude.

Right now I scavange everything I can, manilla folders, cerial boxes, mat board, foam core. scrap leather, etc. I was hoping someone out there knew where to get something like this stuff. Pre-formed cardboard sleeve....just cut to length and tape.





Just got this piece from some planer blades. This would be a big time saver.


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ah, gotcha! Yeah, it was 57'5" for the 25# weight throw in HS. I got up to 181' 7" with the 16# hammer throw in college, around 215' or so with the 12# hammer when I was training with it in college for speed drills. I was 255# back then, now I'm around 300#  Working 3rd and drinking soda packs on the pounds 

What about the High Density foam boards at craft stores? Cut them down and just slide the blade into the foam and tape the handle to the foam?? 

http://www.joann.com/heavy-duty-foam-slab-1-x-24-x-90-/zprd_11178092a/


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I've spent about an hour or two looking for ya and pretty much striking out. The closest and best thing I found was this:
http://www.kitchenworksinc.com/Cutlery/Knife-Guards.aspx
Tack on $3 for each of you customers and your covered. Contact them and maybe yo can even find out how to put your own custom logo on them. I'm sure a bulk order would drive price down. Other than a Google search, I know nothing about this item/company.

-AJ


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 11, 2012)

i know you said doing 50 knives a day can take its toll and completely understand. im sure it gets tedious. the most i do is like 10 in one day

when i sharpen for chefs around my city, i make them out of newspaper and moving tape. i normally find that they still have them from the last time they had their knives to me. 

if i have a lot of knives i can write on them to help me remember whose they belong to and where i need to deliver them to.

i just use a crappy local newspaper here that is about foodies, fake chefs and blah blah blah. anyway, i just put the spine of the knife in the crease after i remove the staples and fold the paper around the knife for a rough outline estimate. then i remove the knife, cut out the outline with my tojiro shears, put it back on the knife and start taping around it until it fits snugly. 

it costs like three cents to make and although it may look junky, its kinda my thing.

@tk-i heard cardboard contains rougher material bits that can scratch surfaces of knives so i haven't tried it.


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike said:


> It doesn't take dong, its easy and if you have a good source, its inexpensive if you have the time to spend on it.



Sorry, I just have to giggle here.
-M


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

Paul, would you be interested in printing your own on cardstock or something like that? If so I have a couple of PDF files that the pro sharpeners use that you can plug in your info or change it around to suit your needs. The important thing is that it's all set up with margins and all that crap, you just print and glue stick it together, maybe cut for smaller sizes too. Let me know.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.knifesleeves.com/pages/ourproducts.html# those are for exactly what you are doing. even has a space for you to put your company name.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> http://www.knifesleeves.com/pages/ourproducts.html# those are for exactly what you are doing. even has a space for you to put your company name.




BINGO!


----------



## Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> Sorry, I just have to giggle here.
> -M



I should probably read what I type, huh? :surrendar:


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 12, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> http://www.knifesleeves.com/pages/ourproducts.html# those are for exactly what you are doing. even has a space for you to put your company name.



Good find! I spent hours looking for exactly that.

-AJ


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 12, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> http://www.knifesleeves.com/pages/ourproducts.html# those are for exactly what you are doing. even has a space for you to put your company name.



Yup. I have gotten knives from some people here in those sleeves before.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 12, 2012)

Citizen Snips said:


> [email protected] heard cardboard contains rougher material bits that can scratch surfaces of knives so i haven't tried it.


I know what you mean. Nevertheless, I've been doing it that way for a couple of years now and I haven't seen any scratches from them.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 12, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I know what you mean. Nevertheless, I've been doing it that way for a couple of years now and I haven't seen any scratches from them.



Can't be any worse than my 65+ HRC knuckles right?


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 12, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Paul, would you be interested in printing your own on cardstock or something like that? If so I have a couple of PDF files that the pro sharpeners use that you can plug in your info or change it around to suit your needs. The important thing is that it's all set up with margins and all that crap, you just print and glue stick it together, maybe cut for smaller sizes too. Let me know.



Dave,
Thank you for your most gracious offer. YES PLEASE.

PZ


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 12, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> http://www.knifesleeves.com/pages/ourproducts.html# those are for exactly what you are doing. even has a space for you to put your company name.



THAT'S IT!!!!!!

THANK YOU a thousand times over. I'll get prices and post ASAP.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 12, 2012)

ALSO please allow me to clarify.....I MIGHT sharpen 40-50 on a really backed up day. Might happen a couple of times a month and wrapping the blades just always makes my already ACHING, TIRED, SORE, arms mega worse. It's just the one part of the job I want to AVOID the most. It's probably more old age than anything else...you know..."if you're not a curmudgeon by 50 you haven't lived" syndrome.


THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE!!!!

PZ


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 12, 2012)

Just talked to John over there and have a sample pack coming.

Here is the link to the price list for anyone else interested.


http://www.knifesleeves.com/Price%20List.pdf


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> Dave,
> Thank you for your most gracious offer. YES PLEASE.
> 
> PZ




Email sent


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 12, 2012)

That is a pretty good deal!! I was going to suggest oxygen hose and cut open along the spine. I think the cover idea might actually be cheaper!!!


----------



## Bishopmaker (Mar 12, 2012)

Im probably gonna order some! Between sharpening knives and making or rehandling knives those would be super handy. Hmm 12"x 2 1/2" and I could always cut them shorter and staple end and under the choil area. Thanks for that link!!!


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 12, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> Sorry, I just have to giggle here.
> -M



Yep, i had to giggle too.

K.


----------



## Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Yep, i had to giggle too.
> 
> K.



Glad to be or service. :curse:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been looking for these!!!!!!


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 12, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I've been looking for these!!!!!!


Hopefully, not what they are giggling about.:scared2::justkidding:


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 12, 2012)

How are they making any money on these? $.20 a pop?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> How are they making any money on these? $.20 a pop?




the guy making them is a sharpener.....they don;t make any money. :rofl2:


----------



## jmforge (Mar 12, 2012)

Those are really good prices on the sleeves. Now the next question. Where can you get decent looking boxes for your knives?


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 12, 2012)

First you get some wood and a saw................


----------



## jmforge (Mar 12, 2012)

Cardboard retail boxes, ya goof!! LOL


SpikeC said:


> First you get some wood and a saw................


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 12, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> How are they making any money on these? $.20 a pop?



He sell hundreds of thousands of these thing. If you want them logoed you need to buy them in 15k lots per size. I'm gonna do decals.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 12, 2012)

******* said:


> Cardboard retail boxes, ya goof!! LOL




get some cardboard, tape and a utility knife........


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 12, 2012)

What about having a rubber craft stamp made? Then you can just ink and stamp them.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike Davis said:


> What about having a rubber craft stamp made? Then you can just ink and stamp them.



He said they are coated and printing won't stick. You can have them printed before coating but you need to buy them 15k at a time per size.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks....you've been helpful. :razz::biggrin:


Pabloz said:


> get some cardboard, tape and a utility knife........


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 13, 2012)

******* said:


> Thanks....you've been helpful. :razz::biggrin:




I just had to beat Spike to it just ONCE!.....I wish.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 13, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> He said they are coated and printing won't stick. You can have them printed before coating but you need to buy them 15k at a time per size.



Yeah, they are coated. Stickers/decals would be the way to go.


----------

